# Who are your favorite BBWs from yesteryear?



## reuben6380 (Mar 7, 2013)

Let get nostalgic and list a few of our favorite BBWs from back in the day!


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll start off with one that still holds a top spot to me, Kelligrl! I'm sure every FA remembers her fondly.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm my favorite BBW from yesteryear.


----------



## penguin (Mar 7, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm my favorite BBW from yesteryear.



I'm mine, too! What a coincidence!!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm my favorite BBW from yesteryear.





penguin said:


> I'm mine, too! What a coincidence!!



Love the responses ... works for me :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## AKatDemic (Mar 7, 2013)

SVS -- hands down!


----------



## luvhips (Mar 7, 2013)

Carolyn Owens. Teighlor Echo and Patty Sanchez


----------



## reuben6380 (Mar 7, 2013)

Voting for yourself is not allowed ladies


----------



## penguin (Mar 7, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> Voting for yourself is not allowed ladies



And why not? There's nothing in the question that says we can't, or that they have to be for those who get paid for it. I love me and I'm not ashamed to say it!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> I'll start off with one that still holds a top spot to me, Kelligrl! I'm sure every FA remembers her fondly.



Except the ones she ripped off.



penguin said:


> And why not? There's nothing in the question that says we can't, or that they have to be for those who get paid for it. I love me and I'm not ashamed to say it!



Silly female, you're not a web model with archives of content to masturbate to! You can't name yourself in this thread!


----------



## penguin (Mar 7, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> Silly female, you're not a web model with archives of content to masturbate to! You can't name yourself in this thread!



Well, I may not have _archives_ of it...

You nominate me, then!


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 8, 2013)

I refuse to accept that any of the ladies commenting in this thread are old enough to qualify as having been "from yesteryear".


----------



## penguin (Mar 8, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> I refuse to accept that any of the ladies commenting in this thread are old enough to qualify as having been "from yesteryear".



I'm 36. How old do I need to be to qualify? 


(I just want someone to say I'm their favourite )


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 8, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> I'll start off with one that still holds a top spot to me, Kelligrl! I'm sure every FA remembers her fondly.





Blackjack said:


> Except the ones she ripped off.



Blackjack sums it up quite well... as for the "elusive" Kg- this thread shares some insight. Seems like each year there is a mention - kind of hoping for a sighting of the Loch Ness Monster.....

 What Happened to Kelligirl - Dimensions 2005 Thread


----------



## Morganer (Mar 8, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> Blackjack sums it up quite well... as for the "elusive" Kg- this thread shares some insight. Seems like each year there is a mention - kind of hoping for a sighting of the Loch Ness Monster.....
> 
> What Happened to Kelligirl - Dimensions 2005 Thread



Yes, and the last post in the link you quoted was aptly quoted:



> Angie O'Plasty
> 07-25-2009, 09:26 PM
> Geez, this is like bringing up the Loch Ness monster over and over again.





Oh, and before I forget, another of my favorite BBW/SSBBWs was MzWaterfalls, a true 600lbs+ beauty. She now has children and is living her life quietly, and has abandoned the practicing BBW, SSBBW paysite/endless promotion/commercial lifestyle.


----------



## biggirlsrock (Mar 8, 2013)

LNL LNL LNL!!! Melissa's site set the bar...in my opinion anyway.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 8, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> Voting for yourself is not allowed ladies



You did not specify pay site model, and you don't have to be one to be an admired bbw. And confident women don't give a fig about what is "allowed".

Others I admired back in the day are So Very Soft, BBabe and Jes.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 8, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> I refuse to accept that any of the ladies commenting in this thread are old enough to qualify as having been "from yesteryear".



Thanks Rusty. It's all relative to who asks the question. LNL made the list, and she's still a youngin


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 10, 2013)

Naturally, when I talk about a favorite BBW from yesteryear, it's going to be one I've seen naked doing something naughty. I have had Layla Lashell On my mind lately. I read a rumor lately that she had passed I sure hope it was false!


----------



## bbwbud (Apr 1, 2013)

Where to begin, and Penguin and Connie Lynn, the only reasons you are not listed is because you are still hanging around here, and that's a good thing.

But to begin from back in the day, who wtill doesn't get a stirring from OP (Original Plumper as they were called then) Karen Brown from the men's mags?
Or, just off the top of my head:
Roberta Smallwood (who always gave me rather big wood)
The ladies of Wild Bill's videos, especially Cinnamon
Peg Moore
Miss Twin Towers
Sandra Simms
The lovely Elaine from Sugar's Place
I'd consider Cat, because she was around in the mid '90's but is still here.
Fuschia from Bountiful Productions was gorgeous in an older photo I've seen of her, and probably still is gorgeous, but I haven't seen any recent photos
I also love mature women, but for some reason, none of the really hot mature BBW I've seen come to mind right now.


----------



## penguin (Apr 2, 2013)

Since the topic is BBWs and not paysite models, how about women who didn't get paid for it?


----------



## biggirlsrock (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, BigBeautifulMe is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 3, 2013)

Darnit, I just realized I missed a great opportunity for an April Fools' joke: I could have claimed to still be carrying a torch for HappyFatChick.
...
...
...
(HFC was a prolific conservative troll, for those who don't remember or didn't notice at the time -- banned in 2010. I wasn't a fan.)


----------

